# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Repeated rape dreams.

## band4evr

To start out with, I'm 15 years old, slim, brunette, if that helps at all.

I've been having rape dreams lately that really freak me out. I used to have rape dreams something like every other day, but they are only a few times a week now, but they still happen often. The dreams used to involve random older men from my life, but only one man was repeated; my friend (Shelby)'s uncle. Shelby has been my very close friend for two years now, and I've been over to her house many times and spent the night a lot. Her uncle (who is technically just a close family friend, but who helped raise Shelby) lives with her and her family, so I've been around him and talked casually to him before.

I've had 8 or 9 rape dreams about him now. The dreams mostly all have different situations; the earlier ones involved him coming to my house while I'm alone, casually taking me, and raping me. The more recent ones involve more intimate situations; for example, in the latest one, I was sitting in his lap, and he put his arm around my waist and started rubbing my waist and between my legs with his other hand, whispered stuff in my ear, and then he grabbed me by the wrist and took me into another room to rape me. The more recent the dream, the more aggressive he is.

In reality, he hasn't done anything serious to give me dreams like that. A few times I saw his eyes glance down while I was talking to him, and once he was sitting beside me (Shelby was on my other side), and he put his hand on my thigh, but that's it.

He's a big guy (he's 35), and they live right down the street from me, so these dreams are really starting to freak me out. I don't know him that well, but he's nice to me (except when playfully teasing).

I'm sorry this is so long, I just wanted to make sure I had all the details, because I've been looking everywhere for a website like this. Does this dream mean anything? Any responses are appreciated.

*Also, sorry! I just realized there was a "Nightmares and Recurring Dreams" Section that I should have posted this in. Sorry. >_>

----------


## Philosopher8659

Dreams can be a warning. Secondly, from what you said, he has given you warnings also. The largest percentage of cases come from those you know.

----------


## Samael

> and he put his hand on my thigh



This is your brain screaming WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! Trust your instincts.

Have you considered talking to an adult _that you trust_ about this? Maybe a school counsellor, if not a parent? Whether or not the guy would actually hurt you for real, it sounds like you should have real life support for this.

----------


## Moto

Def a warning.   With the whole hand on the thigh thing, def a warning.  It may not happen, however, I would carry around small pocket knife just in case whenever you are alone.  If he does try anything, play along with it, jam the knife between his ribs, and twist.  Knee him in the groin while you do this, hard, and run really fast to a neighbors house.  I don't normally condone violence, but in the case where someone is ill in the head, you must prevent it.  Namaste, and hopefully it will never come true  :smiley: 
~Moto

----------


## Clyde Machine

Better to do something about it than not - I say distance yourself from the uncle, but not from Shelby.
This is one of the few things I feel passionate about, and if there's something I can do to help someone protect themselves, then I've done what I've hoped to do. Be safe.  :smiley:

----------


## angelface

i recently was dealing with nightmares of being raped by someone very close to me .i keep it in for a very long time until it got unbearable to live with. i began to become terrified of a man ive loved and trusted my whole life and feared him when the lights went out. but where does that leave you . where do these digusting dreams leave us ,but lost!! all i can say is that our dreams are a higher power speaking to us and yes warning us ,of evil which lies over our souls. the evil that envies every specrum of your being. but in the flesh are tooo cowardly to attempt what they know is ever so mortally wrong.

----------


## Dash

He put his hand on your thigh? 

Your mind is telling you to stay away from him. Something about him doesn't sit right with you. Trust your instincts in the matter (just my opinion).

----------


## Burned up

I guess I'm going to break ranks here.
The dream is about you not your friend's uncle or indeed anyone else. That's not to say that you shouldn't watch your boundaries with this man, though, given the percentile warning mentioned earlier. I would look more at how you feel and think about yourself in relation to others.

What strikes me is that I don't get a feeling of fear or anger from your original post. Mainly confusion, as if the rape just kind of happened. Is that how it was? Or am I missing something? /Edit - you do say you're "freaked out" but is that in hindsight or are you freaked out during the dream itself?/

My mind is taking me somewhere like: Do men really have the right to do anything they want to me? Am I really likely to be so passive to men's sexual intentions?

----------


## Chassit

He put his hand on your thigh? Honey, get _away_ from this guy. Not Shelby, but if this guy is making you uncomfortable or anything, _get away._ Tell somebody about this, your Mom or Dad or whatever. Counselor, priest, whatever. And if your instincts are telling you to get away from him, get away from him.

----------


## Hiphiphooray

Dreams mean nothing.  Make sure you tell him if your parents ever go out of town.  And really try to stress that you'll be alone and helpless.

----------


## k0r

Wouldn't a dream like this just mean something like a fear? Is being raped a very big fear of yours?.. and yeah, him putting his hand on your thigh is a little weird, I recommend you stay away from him.

----------


## saltyseedog

> Def a warning.   With the whole hand on the thigh thing, def a warning.  It may not happen, however, I would carry around small pocket knife just in case whenever you are alone.  If he does try anything, play along with it, jam the knife between his ribs, and twist.  Knee him in the groin while you do this, hard, and run really fast to a neighbors house.  I don't normally condone violence, but in the case where someone is ill in the head, you must prevent it.  Namaste, and hopefully it will never come true 
> ~Moto



lol ::laughhard::

----------


## SilverDreams

"Shoot em in the head"- Leon.S.Kennedy.
No im just kidding, sorry. If you feel comfortable with his hand on your thigh let it be. Stay away from his uncle. And lock your doors. Good luck. And remember go for the groin.  ::lol::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is your brain screaming WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! Trust your instincts.
> 
> Have you considered talking to an adult _that you trust_ about this? Maybe a school counsellor, if not a parent? Whether or not the guy would actually hurt you for real, it sounds like you should have real life support for this.



I agree.

----------


## daeryk

Sex in a dream is usually a symbol for co-creation of a life experience.  The two people having sex represent the merging of personality traits in your life experience.  Rape is forced sex, and so the rape becomes a symbol for negative thoughts like powerful fears, desires, guilt, or other negative personality traits that are creating your life experience in a manner that makes you feel out of control.

Rape in dreams is basically saying that there are negative thoughts in your life that are out of control and your experiences aren't pleasant.  Dreams like this call for the dreamer to stand up to fears, resist powerful desires for attractive people and material things, and to understand and respect all people even if you don't like them.  You want to try your hardest to cut out negative thoughts of all kinds to the best of your ability.  If you do this these kinds of dreams will disappear.

The friends uncle is a symbol for something you are thinking.  Clearly negative, and based on the one thing about him that stands out the most about him.  A memory, how he makes you feel, or something he does a lot.

----------


## Puffin

Usually a stranger, no matter how well they know you, won't put their hand on such a personal place... Your thigh is one of those places, among others. I'd say your subconscious is trying to warn you. Steer clear of him if he's making you uncomfortable.

----------


## becky

Hi there! I am new to this site, since being diagnosed with massive food allergies and Lyme Disease, I haven't barely had any nightmares. I used to have one every night.

I had suffered with Nightmare Disorder for many years, mostly about being raped, even by monsters, (not human,) and the apocolypse. My Post Traumatic Stress turned into Complex Post Traumatic Stress especially with an undiagnosed bacterial infection in my brain. Please, please, please get a blood test for food allergies! Don't try the avoidance diet. If I tried the avoidance diet, (thinking about what I ate before the nightmare,) I would have thought I was Celiac, (Gluten/bread, etc.) but really it was the yeast. 

I have also gone lucid since avoiding my allergenic foods, since I'm not so scared in the nightmares any more. My husband says I used to scream 'no' all night long in my sleep. I can go into a deep sleep so fast that I even had nightmares while taking short naps.

Please get tested for food allergies! You won't regret it!

----------


## kittykat96

Ok so every year around december i have this dream about being raped one time t was by a friend another by my grandpa and another by a masked man it always happens the same time of each year and it really scares me:'( and to make it worse i dont really remember anything before sixth grade and the dreams started in 8th grade

----------


## Soulnote

I'm also 15, and like you suffer from weird dreams, although I know that mine come from lots and lots of betrayal in my life.

I've had dreams of those closest to me murdering me, molesting me, torturing me, stuff like that, but I don't write them down, too personal. They would never do anything like this in real life, to me they're just dreams that don't make sense in real life.

In my opinion, he is interested, but it's unlikely he'll rape you, tell him to stop it, and if he doesn't stop it, stay away from him.

I hope I'm of help, and if I'm not, sorry for wasting your time.

----------


## DeletePlease

> Ok so every year around december i have this dream about being raped one time t was by a friend another by my grandpa and another by a masked man it always happens the same time of each year and it really scares me:'( and to make it worse i dont really remember anything before sixth grade and the dreams started in 8th grade



If it's always around December then it might be caused by a certain stressful event during that time. Maybe large Christmas dinners with family and friends?
-----
Does anyone else find it slightly disheartening when someone like OP posts something like that and then never visits the site again? =/

----------


## zebrah

Moved to Nightmares and Recurring Dreams.

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I guess I'm going to break ranks here.
> The dream is about you not your friend's uncle or indeed anyone else. That's not to say that you shouldn't watch your boundaries with this man, though, given the percentile warning mentioned earlier. I would look more at how you feel and think about yourself in relation to others.
> 
> What strikes me is that I don't get a feeling of fear or anger from your original post. Mainly confusion, as if the rape just kind of happened. Is that how it was? Or am I missing something? /Edit - you do say you're "freaked out" but is that in hindsight or are you freaked out during the dream itself?/
> 
> My mind is taking me somewhere like: Do men really have the right to do anything they want to me? Am I really likely to be so passive to men's sexual intentions?



couldnt have said it better myself. Your mind is questioning boundaries and it keeps getting worse because that boundary is being stretched mentally. The person your mind has chosen could be just because they present behavior that is mildly invasive. As a person you have to decide on your own boundaries. Always see dreams as going through your own filter, they are NOT from a higher power because WE are part of the higher power. Be safe!

----------


## pepsibluefan

I agree with everyone here, if you feel uncomfortable about him just stay away. Also wouldn't diet have something to do with these recurring nightmares? I would check on how well you eat and if that's not the problem I would strongly suggest a counselor of some sort. That's just me though, I am completely new to these sort of dreams.

----------

